# No Excuses....



## michael walsh (Sep 6, 2009)

I have been absent from the forum for awhile. I did enjoy the repartee and of course the information gleaned from our learned contributors. These days I spend my time between Latvia, a land I can recommend; and Spain, during the winters. Good wishes to you all. – Michael.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Hey, Michael...I'd recommend Latvia as well for I've been there a couple of times and have enjoyed plenty of Tervetes and Kraslava...Spain, of course, is gorgeous and as well I've enjoyed plenty of Alhambra and Cruzcampo throughout the entire country with olive trees growing everwhere while munching on pata negra and the finest sheep/goat/cow cheese and bread in the world.

Good to see you around again, señor.


----------

